# Modding my Akasa Evo 33



## dr_horse (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I use an Evo 33 to cool my cpu and that's all the active cooling my rig has apart from the PSU fan. I've recently acquired a second 80mm fan and was at a quandry as to what to do with it, also I am concerned with how the Evo sucks air IN to the case that it then blows across/through the cooling tower. Even at high load the air coming off the cooler is never very warm but it can't be helping the other componants. I am considering - 

-Attaching the second fan to the opposite side of the cooling tower, helping to pull the air through the other side.

or

-Reversing the existing fan on the Evo so it blows OUT, and use the second fan to suck fresh air in from somewhere else in the case.

or

-Leave the Evo fan how it is and use the second fan as a standard extractor fan.


Any thoughts? Anyone had any experience of doing either of the first two? Effective or not?
I'm running an athlon64 3500+ at stock speed on an asrock 939NF6G-VSTA. Even if I don't overclock it I'm still concerned about keeping it cool as with it being a micro-atx board everything is close together and I have an overclocked geforce 7800gt that gets v. hot.

cheeeeeers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Use the new 80mm fan as an exhaust fan in the rear and keep your front intake fan for the CPU heatsink.


----------

